# Little Miss Maggie



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I feel like I have shared any pics of Maggie in a while!!! She is such a great big sister!!! :wub: I can't believe it, but Maggie is going to be *2* in less than a month!!!! :blink: Both my baby girls are growing up so quickly!!!

These are mostly candids of Maggie being her silly, alpha, princess self!!! :wub: 









































































I have lots more pics of the girls, I need to upload. Things have been a lil crazy here, but hopefully I can get back to posting more often!!!  

Thanks for looking!!!!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Maggie is such a beauty. :wub: :wub: Both your girls are beautiful.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Such pretty little princesses! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

You know I love both your girls. Maggie is a doll baby, such a pretty girl. :wub2: Now where are the Abbie pics


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

your babies are beautiful :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

That second to last picture is precious! She looks like she's saying, "I know I'm booteful momma!" ! :wub: :wub: :wub: They are both too cute!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Your girls are just adorable! What cute faces!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Both of your babies are so beautiful......great pigment and coloring.......I want all the pretty little girls!!!!! Why am I so partial to the little females?? Oh, there are some boys that I love. Maybe it is because I am so pleased with CeeCee and I get to dress her up sometimes~~~~


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Maggie is adorable!! So is Abbie. :wub: :wub:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Such a pretty little face. Your girls are beautiful. Such great pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Both of your babies are just toooooo cute! Pretty little girlie girls. :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love both your girls and always love it when you post pictures. 
You have beautiful babies! :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awww miss Maggie is beautiful :wub:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Maggies is so pretty, her coat is just gorgeous :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

You're so lucky to have TWO gorgeous girls! :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh too cute!!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Maggie is such a pretty girl :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh, little Miss Maggie is such a doll!!!!!

Two beautiful little girls.. :wub: :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

The girls are looking precious as always!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I ♥ Maggie. There's something about her pretty little face that gets me everytime. :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I love candid shots the best! Those expressions are just priceless!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

you dont share nearly enough pics of her!! she is BEAUTIFUL!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I swear Maggie gets more beautiful every time I see her. :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Melissa, love photos from around the home. Seeing the doggies the way they are, makes me wish we had more carpeting. GREAT photos.

OH also, I see we use the same potty pads.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 8 2009, 04:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722025


> I swear Maggie gets more beautiful every time I see her. :wub:[/B]



Oh thank you Pat! :smrofl: Melissa they both are beautiful! :wub2:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Sweet little Maggie. What a face. Both Maggie and Abbie are just gorgeous girls. I like the 5th. picture. She has a crooked little smile on that cute little face.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

she is just too cute! we need pics more often :wub:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Maggie is soooo pretty, I've always loved her


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

The pictures are lovely! :wub: 

Both of your girls are very pretty! :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Maggie is such a gorgeous girl. As is her lovely little sister.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*oh my gosh, your babies are sooo sweet. 
and look at all those toys in the back????









well if these two sweet princesses don't live a good life, I don't know.
:wub: :wub: :wub: 
wonderful girls, they look so good taken care of. and the coat is beautiful.*


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

They are two gorgeous fluffs :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: How cute!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

they are both too cute for words :wub: :wub: :tender:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Thank you for all the sweet comments about my babies!!! :sLo_grouphug3: Maggie and Abbie truly are my life!!! I don't know what I would do without them and SM!!! I have been so stressed lately that if it wasn't for my girls, I don't know what I'd do!!!

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Feb 7 2009, 08:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721553


> That second to last picture is precious! She looks like she's saying, "I know I'm booteful momma!" ! :wub: :wub: :wub: They are both too cute! [/B]


Maggie is such a confident lil girl!! She knows she's pretty and likes to flaunt it!!!

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Feb 7 2009, 08:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721558


> Both of your babies are so beautiful......great pigment and coloring.......I want all the pretty little girls!!!!! Why am I so partial to the little females?? Oh, there are some boys that I love. Maybe it is because I am so pleased with CeeCee and I get to dress her up sometimes~~~~[/B]


I'm the same way!!! Our girls have must have a us wrapped around their lil paws!!!

QUOTE (thinkpink @ Feb 8 2009, 11:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721867


> I ♥ Maggie. There's something about her pretty little face that gets me everytime. :wub:[/B]


Her sweet lil face still gets me everytime and I see it everyday!!!

QUOTE (Krystal @ Feb 8 2009, 01:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721921


> you dont share nearly enough pics of her!! she is BEAUTIFUL!!!! :wub: :wub:[/B]


I'll work on fixing that Krystal!!!!


QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 8 2009, 04:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722025


> I swear Maggie gets more beautiful every time I see her. :wub:[/B]


Thanks, Pat! She is our lil beauty queen!!!

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Feb 8 2009, 08:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722195


> Melissa, love photos from around the home. Seeing the doggies the way they are, makes me wish we had more carpeting. GREAT photos.
> 
> OH also, I see we use the same potty pads. [/B]


Maggie and Abbie love our carpeting!!! They can run super fast and chase each other without fear of slipping and slidding!!!

The Little Stinker pads are the best! It was your post about them that got me hooked!!!


QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Feb 8 2009, 10:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722284


> she is just too cute! we need pics more often :wub:[/B]


I'll work on it Jaimie!!! 


QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Feb 8 2009, 10:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722294


> Maggie is soooo pretty, I've always loved her [/B]


Thanks, Brooke!!! Maggie really is a special lil girl!!! I feel so lucky to have her in my life!!!

QUOTE (HEINI @ Feb 9 2009, 04:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722451


> *oh my gosh, your babies are sooo sweet.
> and look at all those toys in the back????
> 
> 
> ...


I always say that if I could be reincarnated, I would want to come back as a Malt!!! That is just one of the girls toy bins!!! :embarrassed: Their coats require a decent amount of effort, but it's so worth it!!!


----------

